# Clancy's Guilty Conscience



## xnavydoc6970 (Jun 13, 2015)

"My Boy" Clancy is 15 months old, and I am amazed at how smart He is. We go and play every night before His time for "Night Night" (That's what He calls it) Just about every time we go out, I will throw His ball, He will run after it, then disappear for a while. This doesn't worry me any more, we live in a rural neighborhood, and ALL my neighbors know Him, and Love Him. What's not to love? Anyway, a couple of minutes later, He will come back, without His ball. "Where's your ball"? He will turn His head scanning the area. "You had it last, what did You do with it?" "Clancy, do you remember?" (quoted word for word) He will think about it then take off and be gone for another couple of minutes and bring back His ball. This happens more often than not. 
I bring Clancy in at night, and He sleeps in the laundry room. He has been house trained for quite a while. Usually in the morning when I go get Him, I will open the door "Where's My "Punkinhead?" He will run around in circles and we will play for a while. A couple of weeks ago, when I opened the door in the morning, Clancy was sitting in the middle of the room, and didn't move at all, with the "Biggest guilty" look I have ever seen. "What's wrong Clancy"? He just kind of lowered His head. I looked over in the corner, and He had pooped. I couldn't help myself, I just busted out laughing. He looked at me as if "What are You laughing at" I gave Him a big hug and told Him it was alright. it was then that He started going around in circles. I wasn't mad at all, accidents happen. Some of my friends who know nothing about "K9 Love", asked "Did you spank Him?" Of course not. I NEVER spank a dog. My Golden (Mariah) never felt pain in all of Her 14 years, and Clancy will not either. I going to try to add a picture of His "Guilty" look to this post, if not, I'm pretty sure I have posted it in my "Profile". I ABSOLUTLY Love "My Boy"


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Aww! They are so smart and emotional sometimes it blows me away. I wish Piper got guilty every time she peed on the floor (she's struggling a bit with house training).


----------

